# Internal pcre_fullinfo() error -3 in php [SOLVED]

## Rene-dev

Hallo,

Seid einem update von php auf dev-lang/php-5.2.10 bekomme ich plötzlich von verschiedenen scripten

```
Warning: preg_match() [function.preg-match]: Internal pcre_fullinfo() error -3 in /path/file on line 1234
```

an useflags hab ich nur mysqli hinzugefügt, dies war der Grund für das update/neukompilieren.

Ich habe dann mal das pcre useflag rausgenommen um das php interne pcre zu verwenden, was aber dazu führte das garkeine regular expressions mehr gingen.

Dann habe ich das pcre useflag wieder aktiviert, und auf ~x86 geupdatet, in der hoffnung es hilft.

```
Cerebellum ~ # php -v

PHP 5.2.10-pl1-gentoo (cli) (built: Jul 25 2009 15:24:46) 

Copyright (c) 1997-2009 The PHP Group

Zend Engine v2.2.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2009 Zend Technologies
```

Habe den Fehler aber immernoch.

Ich habe bereits alles mögliche darüber gefunden, nur keine richtige Lösung, viele der threads oder bugreports wahren auch schon mehrere Jahre alt.

emerge --info: http://nopaste.com/p/a6RRJJS3K

Rene

Edit: ein update auf apache 2.2 hat das problem gelöst.

----------

